# Defaults



## infrared (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey W1zzard,

I've been mucking with the settings, is there anyway to set them all back? I can't remember what they were   

~Simon


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2005)

uninstall and reinstall atitool  for reference, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\techPowerUp\ATITool has all settings


----------



## infrared (Jun 16, 2005)

ah, cheers.

Perhaps that would be a good feature to put in the new beta. A button in the miscellaneous section to restore all the defaults.

~Simon


----------



## Rooke (Jan 4, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> uninstall and reinstall atitool  for reference, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\techPowerUp\ATITool has all settings



 

What are the registry entry names and data types for the Miscellaneous entries:

Currently selected Catalyst A.I. level
Geometry Instancing Enabled 

I can't find anything that looks like those that are defined in that registry key, and I have to manually set them everytime I reboot my PC.  

It would be nice to be able to keep them set across reboots.


----------



## Rooke (Jan 5, 2006)

Bump. The previous post is for W1zzard. I hope he sees it.


----------

